# Kurze Frage zu nem Whisky als Geschenk



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Ein Kumpel von uns feiert am Wochenende Geburtstag, und wir haben mit mehreren Leuten bisher mind 100€ Budget - davon schenken ihm ein paar CDs und nen Film und vom Rest nen Saturn-Gutschein. Außerdem wollten wir ihm auch ne Flasche "harten" Alk mitbringen - normalerweise wäre das halt nix besonderes, sondern solide Markenware, also so was wie Southern Comfort, Jim Beam oder Bacardi.  

Allerdings lässt er durchaus auch mal gern den "Gourmet" raushängen, weiß also durchaus zu schätzen, wenn man sich etwas mehr Mühe gibt als die 0815-Ware zu nehmen. Jetzt hab ich in nem Edeka-Prospekt für diese Woche ein Angebot für nen Whisky gesehen, und zwar für 28€. Ich weiß: das ist für Whisky-Kenner immer noch quasi nix, aber ich weiß, dass auch schon gute Whiskys gibt, die nicht über 80€ kosten müssen. Es handelt sich um einen  *Glenmorangie* (Single Malt Scotch Whisky), 10 Jahre. Ist der sein Geld wert, gibt der was her? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied, ob ich so einen nehme oder irgendeinen anderen für nur 15€? 

Es geht nicht darum, zu sparen, da wie gesagt alles, was vom Budget über bleibt, auf nem Gutschein landet.  

thx


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von uns feiert am Wochenende Geburtstag, und wir haben mit mehreren Leuten bisher mind 100€ Budget - davon schenken ihm ein paar CDs und nen Film und vom Rest nen Saturn-Gutschein. Außerdem wollten wir ihm auch ne Flasche "harten" Alk mitbringen - normalerweise wäre das halt nix besonderes, sondern solide Markenware, also so was wie Southern Comfort, Jim Beam oder Bacardi.
> 
> Allerdings lässt er durchaus auch mal gern den "Gourmet" raushängen, weiß also durchaus zu schätzen, wenn man sich etwas mehr Mühe gibt als die 0815-Ware zu nehmen. Jetzt hab ich in nem Edeka-Prospekt für diese Woche ein Angebot für nen Whisky gesehen, und zwar für 28€. Ich weiß: das ist für Whisky-Kenner immer noch quasi nix, aber ich weiß, dass auch schon gute Whiskys gibt, die nicht über 80€ kosten müssen. Es handelt sich um einen  *Glenmorangie* (Single Malt Scotch Whisky), 10 Jahre. Ist der sein Geld wert, gibt der was her? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied, ob ich so einen nehme oder irgendeinen anderen für nur 15€?
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht aus, aber der Name fällt doch immer wenn Rabowke, Spassbremse, Exar-K etc. über Whiskeys reden. Ich glaube mich zumindest daran zu erinnern dass Rabowke den auch gerne trinkt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2013)

Es ist halt immer eine Geschmackssache, aber Luke hat Recht: mir schmeckt der Glenmorangie deutlich besser als der teurere Glenfeddich. 

Also ist mMn schon so, dass ein guter Scotch etwas kostet, den 10 EUR Supermarkt Scotch würde ich z.B. nicht trinken, einfach weil ich noch nie erlebt habe, dass mir dieser schmeckt. Meine Oma ist der Meinung, mir manchmal was "Gutes" tun zu wollen und schenkt mir dann so einen Scotch, nicht mein Fall! 

Bei einem Glenmorangie kannst du mMn nichts falsch machen!


----------



## golani79 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie Rabowke schon schreibt, ist das eine Geschmacksfrage 
Glenmorangie hab ich noch nie getrunken, aber ein 10 Jahre alter Single Malt sollte schon genießbar sein 

Weiß nicht, obs den bei dir in der Nähe gibt, aber ein Oban 14 yrs ist eigentlich auch ziemlich gut - kostet glaube ich aber ein wenig (~10€) mehr und wäre somit auch bezahlbar und noch nicht im "versnobten" Bereich ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Glenmorangie zählt zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsmarken. 

Wenn Dein Kumpel grundsätzlich auf sowas steht, kannst Du eigentlich nur gewinnen. 

Wenn das Budget reichen sollte, rate ich aber eher zum 18-jährigen. Kostet um die 70 €, ist aber den Aufpreis definitiv wert!


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2013)

Ardbeg ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Meine "Hausmarke".


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

schenkt doch 'ne whiskey-probe.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ardbeg ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Meine "Hausmarke".



...wobei ich bei Islays generell vorsichtig wäre, diese einfach weiter zu empfehlen; das arg salzig-torfige Aroma und die recht heftigen Phenolanteile sind nicht jedermanns Sache; ich finde den Ardbeg  (der als Marke übrigens afaik zu Glenmorangie gehört) dank interessanter Zitrusnote zwar "genießbarer" als z.B. den Laphroaig, aber generell ziehe ich die deutlich lieblicheren Tröpfchen der Highlands vor.

Ist aber freilich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Glenmorangie ist für seinen Preis ein sehr anständiger Tropfen.
Noch dazu ist er sehr mild und von daher besonders für Einsteiger geeignet.

Ich denke nicht, dass du da viel falsch machen kannst, es sei denn dein Freund trinkt lieber Rauchbomben wie Talisker und Co. Aber selbst dann sollte es nicht so schlimm sein. Ich trinke z.B. am liebsten die torfigen Malts, hab aber hin und wieder nichts gegen etwas lieblichere Whiskeys als Kontrast.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> G Ich trinke z.B. am liebsten die torfigen Malts, hab aber hin und wieder nichts gegen etwas lieblichere Whiskeys als Kontrast.



Hehe, bei mir verhält es sich genau umgekehrt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ich werde den Tropfen dann wohl besorgen 

Er ist jetzt bei weitem kein Whiskey-Kenner oder so, aber er hat ne kleine Mini-Bar (wirklich eine KLEINE Mini-Bar  ), und WENN er mal was anderes als Bier an Alk kauft, dann entweder billigere Liköre oder auch Jägermeister für die Party ODER direkt irgendwas "besonderes", bringt auch immer mal was aus dem Urlaub mit, zB neulich aus Mexiko nen besonders guten Tequilla, der hier 60€ kosten würde (war dort natürlich billiger).

Is aber nicht so, dass er jetzt auf Anhieb merken würde "ja, der Whisky ist besonders gut" - da braucht er dann doch den direkten Vergleich- aber ich glaub er hat im Moment 2 Whiskys in seiner MiniBar, ich glaub einen Johnny Walker und einen Glenfeddish.


Thx


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2013)

Er hat keine zwei Whisky in seiner Mini Bar, sondern einen Whiskey und einen Whisky!


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Er hat keine zwei Whisky in seiner Mini Bar, sondern einen Whiskey und einen Whisky!



Stimmt so nicht, mein Lieber. Johnny Walker ist ebenso Scotch, also Whisky - wenn auch kein besonders guter, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2013)

Echt jetzt? *Das* ist ein Scotch?


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? *Das* ist ein Scotch?



Naja, der Blue Label ist recht gut - aber dafür unverschämt teuer. Da halten normale Single Malts in der Preisklasse von 30-80 € locker mit.
Über Black Label & Red Label dagegen hüllen wir besser den Mantel des Schweigens, während ersterer zumindest für Pralinen (oder sonstwie zum Backen/Kochen) geeignet ist, sollte man Red Label meiner Meinung nach maximal zum Felgen reinigen verwenden.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Johnny Walker ist ebenso Scotch, also Whisky - wenn auch kein besonders guter, meiner Meinung nach.


 Das hängt von der Farbe ab. 
Ein Blue Label schmeckt für einen Blended schon ganz nett und der grüne ist auch noch ganz "ok".
Sie haben halt nur ein miserables Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und sind für den gebotenen Geschmack schlicht viel zu teuer. Vor allem da man stattdessen die zigfache Menge an besseren Malts bekommen könnte.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, der Blue Label ist recht gut - aber dafür unverschämt teuer. Da halten normale Single Malts in der Preisklasse von 30-80 € locker mit.
> Über Black Label & Red Label dagegen hüllen wir besser den Mantel des Schweigens, während ersterer zumindest für Pralinen (oder sonstwie zum Backen/Kochen) geeignet ist, sollte man Red Label meiner Meinung nach maximal zum Felgen reinigen verwenden.


 Also Red Label finde ich ganz ok zum mischen mit Cola. 
Da gibt's viel schlimmeres Zeug, wie z.B. diese zuckerverseuchte "Red Stag" Plörre.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, der Blue Label ist recht gut - aber dafür unverschämt teuer. Da halten normale Single Malts in der Preisklasse von 30-80 € locker mit.
> Über Black Label & Red Label dagegen hüllen wir besser den Mantel des Schweigens, während ersterer zumindest für Pralinen (oder sonstwie zum Backen/Kochen) geeignet ist, sollte man Red Label meiner Meinung nach maximal zum Felgen reinigen verwenden.


 Ich hätte mir meinen Beitrag dazu sparen können, du sagst im Grunde das Gleiche. 




Chemenu schrieb:


> Also Red Label finde ich ganz ok zum mischen mit Cola.


 Allein der Gedanke daran ruft eine leichte Übelkeit bei mir hervor.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also Red Label finde ich ganz ok zum mischen mit Cola.



Ach, komm schon! Die arme Cola!  

@Exar-K: Green Label? Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, war das nicht nur eine einmalige, limitierte Sonderedition?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Exar-K: Green Label? Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, war das nicht nur eine einmalige, limitierte Sonderedition?


 
Das ist die Edition mit erhöhter Steuer und Gemüse mit drin.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Exar-K: Green Label? Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, war das nicht nur eine einmalige, limitierte Sonderedition?


Preislich lag der so ~10€ über dem Black Label, allerdings ist es schon sehr lange her, dass ich den getrunken habe.

Wiki sagt, dass der von 1997-2012 abgefüllt wurde:
Johnnie Walker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anscheinend wird er aber immer noch verkauft.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Preislich lag der so ~10€ über dem Black Label, allerdings ist es schon sehr lange her, dass ich den getrunken habe.
> 
> Wiki sagt, dass der von 1997-2012 abgefüllt wurde:
> Johnnie Walker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Anscheinend wird er aber immer noch verkauft.



Der ist quasi spurlos an mir vorüber gegangen, ich hab' den nie probiert. Irgendwann mal in einem Geschäft gesehen, ja, aber ich meinte eben, es sei nur eine "limited edition" gewesen. 

Naja, vermutlich kein herber Verlust.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Nö, das nicht, weil eben auch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Onlinestate (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd mal noch den Jameson in den Raum werfen.
Hat meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ziemlich mild, nicht torfig. Der günstigste beißt noch ein wenig, die teureren gehen dann schon runter wie Öl.

Oder meine Freundin mag den Laphroaig. Der ist etwas torfig und beißt auch etwas, falls man darauf steht.
Ich hatte mal im Angebot noch den Redbreast (12 Jahre) und den Auchentoshan Three Wood geholt. Die waren auch sehr nett, kosten aktuell aber wieder über 40 Euro. Vor allem der Redbreast war wieder von der milden Sorte, was mir sehr gefällt. Damit konnte ich sogar einen "Whisky-Gegner" überzeugen.

Edit:
Weil hier alle scheinbar auf den Glenmorangie stehen. Welchen trinkt ihr davon denn am liebsten?
 - Original
 - Lasanta
 - Quinta
Ich würde glaub zum dritten tendieren, dicht gefolgt vom zweiten. Also rein von den Aussagen beim Whisky-Store. Muss nämlich demnächst mal wieder Nachschub bestellen.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei einem Glenmorangie kannst du mMn nichts falsch machen!


 


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Glenmorangie zählt zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsmarken.


 
Hab mir jetzt auf eure Empfehlungen hin auch mal eine Flasche Glenmorangie besorgt. Allerdings nur der 10-jährige.
Wird heute Abend getestet.


----------

